
Ask HN: CS graduate programs in Canadá - rsrsrs86
What are good CS graduate programs in the Toronto area?
======
nibs
My friend did the MSc in Applied Computing from U of T and liked it enough to
do PhD there as well:
[http://web.cs.toronto.edu/Graduate/prospective_gradwhy/mscac...](http://web.cs.toronto.edu/Graduate/prospective_gradwhy/mscac.htm)

